#ubuntu-mate 2017-01-02
<Calis_Moonelf> Hello folks! I'm looking for a bit of help upgrading from 16.04 LTS to 16.10.
<ObrienDave> what would you like to know?
<Calis_Moonelf> I think I understand the process well enough, but software updater tells me that there is only an update available to Ubuntu Studio 16.10. I installed the packages for Studio some time back. I don't want to thrash my Mate....will this kill it?
<ObrienDave> no
<Calis_Moonelf> Just wanted to check, I'm really liking Mate. Thanks!
<ubuntu-mate> Hello
<ObrienDave> all *buntus share the same core system. they only differ in DEs and installed packages
<ubuntu-mate> i am mow in live ubuntu mate
<ubuntu-mate> where is the first moderator
<ObrienDave> which mod was that?
<Calis_Moonelf> as I thought, I just didn't want to have to contend with another DE. Thanks, again.
<ObrienDave> sure, you can select which DE you like at the logon screen
<ubuntu-mate> who is the first moderator
<ObrienDave> there is no FIRST moderator. to whom were you cpeaking with?
<ObrienDave> *speaking
<randall> this irc is totally un moderated, let the anarchy flow
<ObrienDave> glwt
<randall> but seriosly there was a guy a few weeks ago that pasted a huge log file into the chat, we really could've used a mod for flood control
<ObrienDave> all you have to do is call them using !ops
<randall> really?
<kurt_> hallo grüße euch allen ein frohes neues jahr
<NeoNamo> hello
<kurt_> was kann ich machen das bei ubuntu mate 16.10 mein dvd laufwerk wekannt wird
<kurt_> dank
<NeoNamo> I'm afraid I can't understand or speak German :(
<SuperEngineer> !DE
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<SuperEngineer> ;-)
<NeoNamo> oh :)
<NeoNamo> !ES
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<NeoNamo> !CS
<ubottu> České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<NeoNamo> oops
<NeoNamo> !CA *
<NeoNamo> !CA
<ubottu> Canadian Ubuntu users can be found in #ubuntu-ca aussi #ubuntu-qc
<SuperEngineer> !ENOUGH
<NeoNamo> !CAT
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. In Unity or GNOME, search the dash for "terminal" and press ENTER. Other desktops: Applications -> System Tools -> Terminal (MATE), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<NeoNamo> ok, sorry :P
<SuperEngineer> ;-)
<NeoNamo> just checking if there was Catalan
<SuperEngineer> NeoNamo: somewhere on the interwebs there is a list of ubotto thingies [but can't remeber atm]
<NeoNamo> somewhere over the web? :3
<SuperEngineer> http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi  might be it
<SuperEngineer> ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ENOUGH
<ubottu> SuperEngineer: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SuperEngineer> lol
<NeoNamo> xD
<nik__> I have Ubuntu 15.10 and can not change screen resolution ?
<nik__> mate
<nik__> ubuntu mate...
<nik__> I am bulgarian...
<nik__> can I get answer?
<nik__> I'm beginers
<nik__> & I am retire-78 ysold?!
<nik__> X-chat
<pandabeertje> hi there.. I just keep getting this error when i try to update:  Fout:13 http://ppa.launchpad.net/gerardpuig/ppa/ubuntu yakkety/main i386 Packages
<pandabeertje>   404  Not Found
<pandabeertje> how can i fix that
<hetii> hey :)
<hetii> I just connect samsung tv 40" instead my regular screen, and under mate the fonts looks so ugly that i`m almost not able to read it
<hetii> I use gtx 1070 as output and not sure if the issue is with drivers or mate settings
<hetii> btw under windows 10 all is fine.
<randall> have you tried changing the fonts? the resolution?
<gunnarniels_> Hello, how do you log out of ubuntu mate 16.10?
<gunnarniels_> I only see options to suspend, restart, or shutdown the machine?
<Akuli> gunnarniels_, i think there's a separate log out button wherever you got the shutdown dialog from
<gunnarniels_> Akuli: ah, missed it. under the system tab. Thank you
<jack-the_ripper> hey im trying to install another linux distro along with mate and i cant get it to install
<sinewav> are you talking dual-boot?
<sinewav> What other distro and why, may I ask?
<jack-the_ripper> kali linux for bug bounty
<sinewav> It might be better to install it as a virtual machine instead
<sinewav> Are you familiar with virtual machines?
<jack-the_ripper> yep
<jack-the_ripper> i didnt know they had an image for kali
<jack-the_ripper> is on there site
<sinewav> well you can install a virtual machine using an ISO, just like anything else.
<sinewav> I use Oracle's VirtualBox
<sinewav> Just download the Kali ISO and create a machine with VirtualBox
<sinewav> Otherwise you'll have to make a partition on your machine and install Kali to that.
<jack-the_ripper> o i thought it had to be a actual vm image
<sinewav> NOPE!
<sinewav> If you have never used VirtualBox, you may have to change a setting in your BIOS/UEFI to allow a hypervisor to access the hardware. Or something like that.
<jack-the_ripper> theres no option in the unetbootin that says to install
<jack-the_ripper> so i cant even start the operation
<sinewav> Usually a setting that says "allow virtualization" or similar.
<jack-the_ripper> but ill just use it as vm
<sinewav> yeah, VMs are the way to go. I never dual boot anymore. Haven't in years.
<jack-the_ripper> they have windows vm?
<jack-the_ripper> and coulkd you play games in it
<sinewav> Sure. I have a windows VM on my ubuntu-mate machine I use to work with some proprietary software and files. You could probably play games, but you might run into some graphics problems.
<jack-the_ripper> is there a way to make the screen bigger '
<garandil_> jack-the_ripper: install guest additions
<jack-the_ripper> guest additions?
<garandil_> KVM, vBox, VMware... all supply guest additions, i.e better drivers etc.
<jack-the_ripper> install from command line?
<garandil_> usually supplied in an iso you can mount through the hypervisor
<jack-the_ripper> is that guest session going to help make the screen bigger?
<garandil_> They usually allow more than 1024x768 resolution in the VM
<jack-the_ripper> one of my games says its not installed?
<jack-the_ripper> i had it installed?
<jack-the_ripper> nvm was an update
<jack-the_ripper> when i went to install that vm it said grub error
<chatter> hey guys
<chatter> allah is doing
<chatter> sun is not doing allah is doing
<chatter> to accept Islam say that i bear witness that there is no deity worthy of worship except Allah and Muhammad peace be upon him is his slave and messenger
<randall> not you again
<randall> that zealot found the open mw irc last week
#ubuntu-mate 2017-01-03
<Australopithecus> Hello my windows partition is mounting as read only can someone give me fstab mount options that will give me permission to read and write to it?
<Australopithecus> I am on ubuntu mate 16.1
<rmx77> hello all
<rmx77> anyone around
<masnell_> rmx77: there are approximately 80 ppl here, either active or checking in on the thread. if you have a question pls ask, and if someone can help they will respond but give it some time
<rmx77> i am having a few issues one of them is where the computer will randomly just black screen and i have to do a hard reboot and the other issue is with the usb m-audio box where it keeps turning it off and on each time it runs audio and no audio is there so if sound goes through it turns it on if no sound is going through it turns it off also after a hard reboot i have to unplug and plug back in the usb sound box to get the thing to
<rmx77> work right
<masnell_> rmx77: what version of UM are you running? You can turn off screen blanking under Control Centre - Power Management , set Put Display to Sleep to Never
<masnell_> I'm not familiar with USB audio
<masnell_> given the nature of your issues, be sure you have installed all updates - especially kernel - as these seem to be related to drivers
<rmx77> oh yes
<rmx77> i have
<rmx77> when the os black screens the machine stays running
<rmx77> i have an ati/amd radeon hd 4350
<rmx77> well i am running the latest lts ubuntu mate
<rmx77> also display sleep is never but randomly as i am doing stuff the whole screen goes black no responce from the computer but it stays running
<rmx77> ?
<Guest17642> HI, whats the password of user ubuntu
<Guest17642> ros image ubunut/mate
<mate|67764> is there a on screen keyboard in ubuntu mate
<herbert_> vlc findet keine DLNA server Wer kann mir helfen
<mate|7425> Does the MATE desktop have any language settings? a ton of the built in apps won't work because of the locale.
<JerryT> Is there a way to disable right-click on the desktop?  Or a way to disable the context menu options within the Desktop right-click menu?
<ali1234> i think in the desktop settings there is an option to set what right clicking on the desktop does
<GroundZero1> anyone here? need help with my panel menu
<GroundZero1> i wanted to edit the order of my categories of the apps in the upper menu
<GroundZero1> and now..the application list is just empty
<GroundZero1> and when i open the window to edit the order again...the windows closes and doens't show up
<villapx> anyone have a link to some info on 256 color support in mate-terminal? mate-terminal 1.12.1 sets TERM to 'xterm' by default
#ubuntu-mate 2017-01-04
<villapx> rephrased: anyone know how to make MATE terminal identify itself as xterm-256color?
<marpa> Can you help me find out why cant I make Netflix work in Ubuntu mate. I use Chromium
<mate|72662> hi
<mate|72662> i downloaded some .snap packages of ubuntu store.how to install them in offline mode?
<mate|72662> ???
<mate|72662> any help?
<mate|72662> hmmmmmmm
<esprimo_>  la langue
<esprimo_> comment changer la langue et le claviert?
<esprimo_> merci?
<esprimo_> quel est l'endroit où l'on peut modifier cela sur Ubuntu Mate sans refaire une nouvelle install?ation
<esprimo_> et meilleurs voeux à toutes et à tous encore...
<esprimo_> J ai installé la dernière version ubuntu mate 16.10
<vojzzo> What terminal does ubuntu mate have by default?
<masnell_> vojzzo: mate-terminal
<masnell_> also uses tilda via F12 for a slide down terminal (on by default in 16.04, need to turn on in MATE Tweak in 16.10
<vojzzo> can i download gnome-terminal?
<moshe_> hi
<masnell_> vojzzo: see no reason you can't via your package manager of choice
<moshe_> is anyone here?
<masnell_> !ask | moshe_
<ubottu> moshe_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<keydex> Ahhh. I'm so glad I found Ubuntu Mate. I've been using Ubuntu + installing Gnome Flashback all this time.
<ryan> >install gentoo
<ryan> hello?
<Guest11648> Hello?
<HoppingMadMan> Hey, hows everyone today?
<naturally> good
<naturally> glad to be using mate 16.04
<naturally> nice to have compiz back without hacks
<naturally> negative plugin handy
<HoppingMadMan> Yeah, I know that feeling too. The amount of times I would break a system to get compiz working then when you got it working it was like being held together with duck tape and the hope
<pignon> hi
<HoppingMadMan> hey, pignon
<HoppingMadMan> how are you?
<pignon> HoppingMadMan fine, and you :)
<pignon> ?
<pignon> I came here for a little question
<HoppingMadMan> Yeah, spending today documenting so lots of fun
<HoppingMadMan> Yeah shoot, might be able to help you
<pignon> where has the update tray icon moved?
<pignon> lol you look passionate :S
<HoppingMadMan> Are you running current?
<pignon> current LTS
<pignon> wait
<pignon> i forgot to search ubuntu-mate when looking online
<pignon> forgot the mate
<HoppingMadMan> I was going to say? That would be my first call have you tried Google
<pignon> ubuntu-mate display update manager notifier
<pignon> I think in short the name of that tool is update-notifier
<HoppingMadMan> Yeah I know what you mean, but I can't find it maybe I don't uses it give me a second
<pignon> well it looks they decided to put it in silent mode, it must be my bad, i'm too used to see updates everyday and not seeing it worries me
<HoppingMadMan> Yeah don't worry maybe Ubuntu Mate just removed it from the config. I live in the Terminal so I am really just a few commands away
<pignon> I just reckon it
<pignon> (when searching for it a always see "disable annoying update notifier")
<HoppingMadMan> Are you sure you just have not changed it to silent mode
<HoppingMadMan> If that is what you have done just find Look And Feel menu and Notification settings
<HoppingMadMan> And see if you are running it in silent mode
<pignon> ah its not the pop-ups that lak
<pignon> lack
<pignon> thanks by the way now I know how I can disable it if it becomes annoying
<pignon> it's just the shield icon I had on mint-mate, and I can remember was on previous versions of ubuntu
<HoppingMadMan> Your welcome, its just I believe that Ubuntu Mate team may have removed it
<pignon> ok
<HoppingMadMan> I checked, I do have the packaged installed but as to the icon you are talking about I don't have it so maybe you are going to need to look into dconf-editor
<pignon> hum, it seems too complex
<pignon> nevermind
<pignon> I'm searching in mate-tweak, finding interesting things
<HoppingMadMan> Yeah I love mate-tweak it would have sweet to have that level of customization back in the day of Gnome 2
<pignon> well thanks again, with the few I understand I feel like mate took inspiration from gnome3 so that updates are done automatically, to stop bothering users, and finally you must go configure the update manager so it displays more or less popups..
<pignon> why not
<pignon> gotta go
<pignon> byebye
<JerryT> ali1234, desktop settings?
#ubuntu-mate 2017-01-05
<felipe_> hi
<woody> hi
<a_> hi, i am having trouble with wifi driver
<a_> for realtek RTL8188EE driver
<a_> any help, please?
<ubuntu-mate> Hallo. Ich habe ein problem immer wenn ich linux umbuntu mate installiere kommt wenn ich es starten will no boot device was kann ich da machen_
<alfredo> nao tem ninguem que fala portugues
<vitormodesto> olá
<ivanfly9> Hool
<blupersian> hello
<professorseven7> hello
<professorseven7> question: i installed mate but can't find it on the login menu
<professorseven7> i installed it via synaptic manager
<masnell_> professorseven7: what package did you install?
<professorseven7> mate-desktop , mate-common, and mate
<professorseven7> mate-desktop-common
<professorseven7> versions 1.6
<professorseven7> should i just do ppa?
<masnell_> PPA will give you the latest : check out ubuntu-mate.org for info
<masnell_> refer to this info from Wimpy when installing next to Unity : https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/trying-to-understand-the-mate-core-packs/4459/8
#ubuntu-mate 2017-01-06
<photon156> http://askubuntu.com/q/868534/494761 Ubuntu will not boot, problem explained in detail with hardware here
<photon156> Anyone?
<alier10> tengo problemas
<alier10> ayudaaa
<leofas5> Holaa
<leofas5> quiero ayuda
<leofas5> alguien que me pueda ayudar
<yinw> dd
<yinw> cc
<yinw> sss
<daniel6> im angry to dosbox on ubuntuuu! D:
<daniel6> h
<daniel6> h
<daniel6> help
<gebruiker> guys what is the default font for the mate terminal again?
<gebruiker> What is the font name used for the ubuntu mate-terminal?
<derdiamant> hallo
<derdiamant> ich bin neu hier. hab den RaspberrzPi3 und hab das Ubuntu draufgemacht
<derdiamant> l'uft soweit
<derdiamant> kann ich da jetyt openelec reininstallieren, und wenn ja, wie
<derdiamant> und wie cstell ich die Tastatur um
<derdiamant> ok Tastatur hab ich gefunden
<mate|62653> hello everyone
<mate|62653> having some issues with making dns changes on resolv.conf permanent. any suggestions?
<merlin_> how can i see thats my network is deaing
<siddharth> <code>
<siddharth> hii
<famrom> hi everybody! Can somebody help me? I'm on ubuntu mate 16.04 dual booting with windows 7. both OSs work fine but sometimes grub "forgets" to boot ubuntu and everything ends up in a black screen. adding nomodeset in grub solves the issue but this way I can't setup the screen resolution in ubuntu to match my monitor size. I think the problem is related to my ati VGA and its driver. does anybody experience a similar issue? My GPU is an ASUS EAH5450.
<f3rk0> hi
<merlin_> can i test my network card with linux
<Leoescudero> HOlaa
<Leoescudero> ayudaaa
<Leoescudero> alguien??
<leofas5> alguien
<leofas5> que me ayude
<leofas5> :/6
<ubuntu-mate> grüsse abend grüsse weiss jemand wie sein nick andern kann
#ubuntu-mate 2017-01-07
<zwx> hh
<jesse__> Hey!!!
<zwx> is threr anyone
<zwx> hh
<zwx> I'm a Chinese.
<zwx> Hello.
<jesse__> i am from the united states
<zwx> 再见
<FR_Philippe_D> hello
<jared> anyone know how to overclock my raspberry pi on here?
<ykel> hello?
<alkisg> Hi
<ykel> oh hi, i had some questions about installing ubuntumate on my macbook
<ykel> online most people use efi boot managers so taht they can dual boot alongside osx, but i want to remove osx entirely and only have ubuntu
<ykel> do i simply install using the installer already included as with any other device or will i run into issues whenever i boot up
 * alkisg has no idea about macs, but maybe someone else will answer, hang around for a couple of hours...
<ykel> alrighty :)
<pi_> hi
<ykel0> Installing ubuntu-mate on mac is just as easy as clicking install. No boot problems so far
<skywalker> hi
<skywalker> i need help anyone here ?
<NeoNamo> hi skywalker
<NeoNamo> ask your question, and if somebody can answer they will :)
<NeoNamo> .-.
<SuperEngineer> server message: skywalker is now known as skywalker_has_no_patience
<SuperEngineer> ;-)
<masnell_>  yep, I just felt sorry for NeoNamo :'(
<keevitaja> hello
<keevitaja> does mate have good dual monitor support out of the box?
<keevitaja> thinking about switch from xfce to something else as it has crappy support with multiple monitors. especially when using laptop with external monitor as primary
<keevitaja> join #manjaro
<actraiser> hello, just curious as to what is a good backup tool? whole system snapshot maybe? or do i just need to focus on the home folder?
<jesse__> i have good dual monitor support on my T430s
<mate|75172> Hey guys, may someone help me ? I have no sound on my computer. :(
<mate|75172> I've remove alsa and pulse audio
<alkisg> Eeh... that's a bad way to fix things :D
<mate|75172> then reinstalled them, but it doesn't work
<alkisg> Did you ever have sound?
<mate|75172> Yeah I had, but my microphone wasn't working since 2 days
<mate|75172> So I tried to fix it
<alkisg> And now is it only the mic that is not working, or it completely broke sound?
<mate|75172> it completely broke sound
<jesse__> what changed in the environment?
<mate|75172> how can I know ?
<alkisg> When you purge a package and then reinstall it, you MISS all the dependencies of the package
<jesse__> like what have you done with the comptuer in the last 2, 3 days that could have triggered this problem?
<alkisg> For example, 30 packages might depend on alsa, so if you remove and reinstall alsa, all those packages won't get reinstalled
<jesse__> or is it simply a faulty cable?
<alkisg> So I think the major issue now is to reinstall the missing packages
<mate|75172> It's a laptop, I've just removed alsa and purge
<mate|75172> Sound was working before that, and I'm updating my packages every day
<alkisg> Upload your /var/log/apt/history.log to pastebin
<jesse__> ooh yeah
<mate|75172> Application AisMDMMInTAOji478kuNxz is unavailable.
<mate|75172> Cannot upload file here
<mate|75172> lol
<mate|75172> But it's not long, I can paste it
<mate|75172> Start-Date: 2017-01-02  10:19:27
<mate|75172> Commandline: apt-get -y dist-upgrade
<mate|75172> Requested-By: dreimus (1000)
<mate|75172> Upgrade: git-lfs:amd64 (1.5.3, 1.5.4)
<mate|75172> End-Date: 2017-01-02  10:19:31
<dreimus> Sorry it's me
<dreimus> I've been kicked
<dreimus> Have you seen my history.log ?
<alkisg> mate|75172: cat /var/log/apt/history.1.log | nc termbin.com 9999
<alkisg> What's the output of that? It will tell us which packages you removed
<dreimus> http://termbin.com/i8ky
<dreimus> My Wifi icon is also removed by the way, maybe it could help
<alkisg> Start-Date: 2017-01-07  19:08:18 Commandline: apt-get remove --purge alsa-base pulseaudio
<alkisg> See how many packagese were removed there
<alkisg> By reinstalling pulse and alsa later on, you didn't reinstall those
<alkisg> So you need to manually check them one by one and reinstall the ones that are missing now
<dreimus> Ok I'll do this,
<dreimus> I keep you inform
<alkisg> For example, ubuntu-mate-core
<alkisg> You had this installed 3 days ago, you dont have it now
<jesse__> yes, amazing
<dreimus> It worked ! I now have sound !
<dreimus> But still no microphone
<jesse__> nice! do you have another means of microphone to attempt?
<alkisg> Now you need to check the differences that jesse__ was saying, e.g. did you put the mic to the wrong hole, did you break the cable etc etc
<dreimus> it's an internal microphone
<alkisg> You can also use a live cd to check the mic there, if you think it's a software/settings issue
<dreimus> When I had installed pavucontrol, it said that internal micro was not plugged-in
<alkisg> Finally, if you think it's a user setting (vs a system setting), you can check with the guest session
<dreimus> I'll try the guest session, I'm coming b
<dreimus> It neither works in guest session
<dreimus> I've done a alsa-info to check
<dreimus> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=a7967405c35d4823f550fb49db87705bfd09e2c8
<dreimus> Hey guys ! I've fix the problem of my microphone
<dreimus> Adding to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<dreimus> options snd-hda-intel model=lenovo
<dreimus> :D
<dreimus> Thanks for your help !
<dreimus> Have a good night !
<Guest8774> how can i istall the tor browser on ubuunto mate?
<merlin_> hello
<alkisg> Hi
<merlin_> i have a problem
<alkisg> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<douglas> how would I go about installing GStreamer 0.1 on my UbuntuMate 16.10 system?  I want to install Rstudio and it cannot use GStreamer ver1.0
<douglas> I am very new to Linux and don't know the comand line well yet.
<Akuli> is 0.1 same as 0.10? or do you mean 1.0?
<alkisg> maybe: sudo apt install gstreamer0.10
<douglas> I am guessing it will work with the latest version of 0.1 Thanks
<douglas> When i tried that I got an error: Invalid opertation gstream0.10
<alkisg> You mistyped a lot, try it again :)
<douglas> tried again and it was unable to locate the package gstream0.10
<alkisg> Again you mistyped
<douglas> thanks that appears to be working, I must be more careful on my typing.
<Akuli> or just use tab
<Akuli> type "sudo apt-get install gstrea", then hit tab once to have it complete some, then hit it two more times to see a list of what you can install :)
<douglas> Now I am trying to install libgstreamer0.1-0 and it says it is unable to locate the package Libgstreamer0.10-0
<alkisg> libgstreamer0.10-0
<alkisg> Again typo :)
<douglas> I did type it correctly in the command line.It returns Unable to locate package libgstreamer0.10-0 and it also says: Couldn't find any package by glob 'libgstreamer0.10-0' and Couldn't find any package by regex 'libgstreamer0.10-0'
<DougCD> I have downloaded Ubuntu 16.04.1 into my download box on a win 10 system.  Now what?
<whoami> hey
<whoami> olá
<DougCD> Hey, hey, hey!
<DougCD> Hello
<merlin_> HP 15-ba022ng can i run linux on this notebook
<DougCD> goodbye
#ubuntu-mate 2017-01-08
<ayush> hello
<ayush> ...
<Tyr> hello
<abimael> HOLA
<red_1990> Hello
<michel> how can i activate the numbers block on my acer aspire 7750 laptop
<jc> bonjour tout le monde, hi everybody
<jc> i have a little problem with ubuntu mate 16.04
<jc> the problem is when i close the computer with /usr/lib/at-spi2-core/at-spi2-registryd
<jc> how can i disable that ?
<alkisg> michel: are you asking how to activate numlock?
<alkisg> There should be an Fn key in your laptop
<alkisg> Fn + someother key will activate numlock
<alkisg> Usually they are marked with blue color, the other keys that function with Fn
<alexs> hola q tal
<alexs> hello
<michel> Yes ,it is an azerty
<michel> the fn function is responding all the way
<michel> it does not work
<michel> the fn function is not working
<alkisg> michel: read your laptop manual about the fn key, it's not related to ubuntu
<alkisg> You just need to learn how it works
<michel> i used to use the fn key all the time for volume and brightnes settings but with mate it does not work any more
<michel> in ubuntu i fixed it with unity-tweek tool -keybord- optios -set number block - ok -and it worked
<michel>  so i downloaded the unity tweek -tool but i cant find it anywhere
<alkisg> the fn/numlock key are not related  to the os
<alkisg> You can set numlock on with numlockx tool too
<alkisg> But the normal way is to just press fn + numlock on the laptop
<alkisg> It works in any os, linux, windows, dos, bios...
<alkisg> Just read the laptop manual
<michel> fn  key works but not like it has can only put volume and brightness up but not down again
<michel> i am serching for solusion for days now , dont now it anymore
<michel> sorry for the english but my languages is dutch
<nikunj_> Where will i find the devices menu in Mate, cause i need to select the 'Install Guest Additions' option from there
<nikunj_> ??
<masnell_> nikunj_: are you running Ubuntu MATE in a VM? if so, the option is on the VM window to load, not inside the VM environment
<nikunj_> Oh is it
<nikunj_> let me check
<nikunj_> sorry i was busy
<nikunj_> Getting this error
<nikunj_> Unable to install virtual optical disk
<masnell_> When you set up the VM, did you leave the default on for a Optical drive to exist? if not, you probably have to shut down the VM, edit the VM system configuration to include one, then reboot and retry
<masnell_> reboot the VM (not your system)
<nikunj_> eDIT IT FROM THE BASE OS?
<masnell_> yes, when you select the VM image, you should have an option to edit the VM system configuration eg, RAM, CPUs, etc, one option will be a Optical/CD/DVD or BluRay drive
<masnell_> .. and they are gone...
<dylan_> HI
<peteyy> hey, I've just read that ubuntu mate doesn't have a compositor, what are compositors are exactly for? I know they provide functionallity like, window transparency, but other than that what am I missing out on? :)
<peteyy> Is there anyone around? :|
<sixwheeledbeast> as in window manager compositor?
<peteyy> yes
<sixwheeledbeast> It's mainly used for effects and transitions upon window selection. There are options for compositors for Ubuntu-MATE, Marco Compiz etc.
<peteyy> So they are optional but can be enabled right? :)
<sixwheeledbeast> In MATE Tweak there are options to enable CPU or GPU Marco and Compiz. I prefer without myself.
<peteyy_> I managed to crash it :D maybe I should also stick with the default settings
<alkisg> The default is to have composition
<alkisg> (in ubuntu; while in debian mate it's not)
<Altom> Hello, I installed canon capt driver 2.70 (latest) for my printer and got it working. But on shutdown the daemon hangs and there is a 5 minutes delay before it gets killed
<Altom> I tried to look up the config files, but I couldn't find anything to reduce this delay to 5 seconds
<Altom> Can anyone helps me either reduce the delay to 5 seconds or  investigate the origin of the problem ?
<sixwheeledbeast> where did the driver come from?
<Altom> Canon website
<Altom> It's 2 debs
<Altom> It's working very well beside this problem
<neals> hey, i have ubuntu MATE and recently notifications are not running and when i try to listen to some audio . it doesn't work neither.
<neals> apps that works as tray icons no longer opens up.
<neals> or rather not showing up
<neals> anybody knows how i can fix this issue?
<sixwheeledbeast> Never used Canon printer, can you pull any information from your logs about the hang on shutdown?
<sixwheeledbeast> I know I had fun installing some Epson drivers in the past had to install debs with --force-arch IIRC.
<sixwheeledbeast> Have you checked the settings for your notifications?
#ubuntu-mate 2018-01-01
<adam_> hello
<mypi> yay
<lezonard> bonne Année!
<ubuntu-mate> hi
<diogenes_> hi
<ubuntu_lover> Hello guys and happy new year! I'm a mate user since 2015. I would like to ask you how you can change your desktop icons, install apps in panel etc. Is there a guide about how to install these forks in order to follow it?
<msknight> Hi, I'm trying to register for the community and I need a registration code please.
<mate|33754> hiiii
<diogenes_> !code
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<ryan_> Is it normal for the wifi to cut out on the raspberry pi 3?
<orion> Olá, pessoal. Tudo bem?
<Guest35918> Olá!
<Guest35918> Tudo bem, pessoal?!
<Guest35918> Tudo certinho?
<Guest35918> Meu nome é Trump, James Trump.
<Guest35918> Beleza?
<Guest35918> Olá, tudo bem?
<Guest35918> Vocês falam a minha língua?
<diogenes_> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Guest35918> Legal. Obrigado!
<mate|92939> hello
<diogenes_> hello
#ubuntu-mate 2018-01-02
<etzerd> hello all
<Faults> Hey
<Guest82649> yo
<snertjong>  How do i create a keyboard shortcut to open caja ? it doesnt seem to work
<ami_> da
<ami_> que tal?
<ami_> ka, mitteekä kuuluupi?
<ami_> taetaap olla hilijane hetki?
<ami_> mis männeep?
<ami_> how atre you?
<diogenes_> ?
<ami_> how are things, wie geht es heute?
<diogenes_> es geht
<diogenes_> how r u?
<ami_> fein, endlich eine gutwe Antwo9rt!
<ami_> By the way: Im fine...
<diogenes_> cool
<diogenes_> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<ami_> where are you?
<diogenes_> in my bed
<ami_> I am in Spain, but I was borne in Finland...
<diogenes_> !fi
<ubottu> Tämä kanava on tarkoitettu vain englanninkieliselle keskustelulle. Jos haluat suomenkielistä apua (K)ubuntun ongelmiin, liity kanavalle #ubuntu-fi / #kubuntu-fi :-)
<diogenes_> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ami_> where does your bed lie, in which country or at least on which Continent?
<diogenes_> it's called Utopia
<ami_> bye.
<diogenes_> bye
<ami_> #kubuntu-fi
<ami_> How to get there?
<diogenes_> type /j #***
<diogenes_> press enter
<TaZeR> im a manticore mutant soldier
<TaZeR> and i think ubuntu mate is a good mom os
<TaZeR> im planning to install it on my moms pc today against her wishes to keep windows
<TaZeR> she doesnt know whats good for her!
<alfacalcidol> does anyone know how to desktop sharing from windows 10 to ubuntu
<alfacalcidol> ?
<TaZeR> you need something like remmina with RDP plugin, you can connect with that
<TaZeR> is ubuntu-mate 18.04 using wayland? i just installed a daily build and it looks fantastic
<vkareh> TaZeR: no, The MATE window managers (marco, compiz, metacity) don't support Wayland
<TaZeR> oh i see, probably a theme upgrade or something then
<TaZeR> and they say looks arnt important... there wrong!
<mate|85513> hi, i installed ubuntu mate 16.04 on an old Asus k50c pc. During the live test session, everything went well. After installation the only available monitor resolution is 640x480@73.00hz.
<Faults> What is your GPU  on that?
<nemo> hah. jinx
<nemo> VGA!
<nemo> mode that is
<Faults> Check hardware drivers thingy :)
<mate|85513> the difference is in the driver: live session: display server X.Org 1.18.4 drivers vesa (unloaded: fbdev). Version installed: display server X.Org. 1.19.3 drivers fbdev (unloaded: vesa)
<mate|85513> I ask your pardon for my English
<mate|85513> how can i load the vesa drivers on startup?
<mate|85513> GPU: Silicon Integrate System [sis] 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter
<sixwheeledbeast> System > Admin > Software & Updates > Additional Drivers ?
<mate|85513> Additional Drivers: Processor microcode firmware for intel CPUs from intel-microcode
<sixwheeledbeast> not the microcode. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/VideoDriverDetection
<mate|85513> No additonal drivers, no monitor detected...
<mate|85513> But in live session (on dvd) its work!
#ubuntu-mate 2018-01-03
<PilotBob42> Anybody using 17.10 with an old EeeBox eb1012p?
<PilotBob42> or an Asus EeePC netbook?
<noahwheeler> Having trouble connecting raspberrypi to pixhawk ubuntu mate on raspi ?
<PilotBob42> Not able to help ya on that, but after a quick Google that seems kinda neat.
<PilotBob42> Do you fly?
<noahwheeler> One lesson in piper 140 other than that working on programming drones
<PilotBob42> Sweet, you got your drone FAA cert?
<PilotBob42> I'm a Private Pilot here
<noahwheeler> not yet
<PilotBob42> on a long shot I might be able to help, what's your problem?
<noahwheeler> I was able to run the dronkit file and connect with raspian on ttyS0 at 57600 baudrate
<noahwheeler> But Raspian kept losing the wi-fi connection and I would have to reinstall the os
<noahwheeler> So I finally gave up on Raspian after ten reinstalls , and installed ubuntu mate on the raspberry pi
<noahwheeler> So i reset the the serial 0 to ttyAMA0 and the serial 1 to ttyS0
<noahwheeler> But now when I try to connect with the autopilot with mavproxy it won't allow the connection
<PilotBob42> it won't allow the serial connection?
<noahwheeler> right
<noahwheeler> I try to run the dronekit scripts , and also won't connect
<PilotBob42> any kind of messages?
<noahwheeler> can you log on and try it you can see for yourself
<PilotBob42> are you coming off the GPIO connector to the Pix hawk?
<noahwheeler> yes
<noahwheeler> like I say it was connecting with Raspian but so far not with mate
<PilotBob42> Have you come across this document in your searches?
<PilotBob42> http://ardupilot.org/dev/docs/raspberry-pi-via-mavlink.html
<noahwheeler> I guess ttyS0 was for the bluetooth so I went in to nano file and set to miniuart bt
<PilotBob42> I've been doing something similar with a Pi3 running an LCD display off of the GPIO for an Asterisk linked UHF repeater, but I'm not sure that's similar enough for me to be able to help you.
<noahwheeler> probably and I tried to run the mavproxy.py --master=/dev/ttyAMAo baudrate 57600
<noahwheeler> AMA0
<PilotBob42> what version of the Pi is it? Original, 2 or 3?
<noahwheeler> 3
<PilotBob42> "On newer versions of Raspberry Pi 3 the uart serial connection may be disable by default. In order to enable serial connection on the Raspberry Pi edit /boot/config.txt and set enable_uart=1. the build-in serial port is /dev/ttyS0."
<noahwheeler> right it is set up that way but I changed it because the youtubers say that ttyS0 is the bluetooth and the true seril port is AMA0 so I reset it but still no connection .
<PilotBob42> you might have better luck figuring out why Raspbian was dropping wifi.
<noahwheeler> so now the ls -l /dev tells serial0 as AMA0 , and serial1 as ttyS0
<noahwheeler> No because now I have run the Mate for two days -ssh -remote desktop etc... no problems at all I think I can eventually connect just have to keep at it
<PilotBob42> well, good luck. I hope you get it, but you're over my head. I know it took me about a week to get my Pi3 talking to my LCD right on Arch Linux, but I did eventually get it. I'm sure you will too.
<noahwheeler> if you youtube the video "Connect a Raspberry Pi to a Pixhawk running Ardupilot/PX4" you will see what I'm trying to do
<noahwheeler> Thanks nice talking to you Bob I know this is the OS for the Raspberry pi , and I will make the connection eventually
<noahwheeler> Check out that video if you ever get a chance the guy is good
<PilotBob42> I do see a part where they talk about preventing Raspbian from taking control of the serial port. Not sure how to accomplish the same thing on Ubuntu Mate.
<PilotBob42> Will do, good luck.
<noahwheeler> yeah everytime it found a new wi-fi connection I coukld no longer ssh from windows pc ? Had to go to the wpa_supplicant.conf file and delete the new wi-fi and eventually it just wouldn't connect ssh ?
<noahwheeler> So I gave up on it
<PilotBob42> I'd have a better chance helping you solve that wifi issue then this serial one. sounds like it was auto joining open wifis.
<noahwheeler> It got so bad It wouldn't even find the original wi-fi connection ???
<noahwheeler> and adding them to the wpa_supplicant file ???
<noahwheeler> I couldn't figure it out
<PilotBob42> do you have more than one sd card for the pi?
<noahwheeler> I could get another one no problem
<PilotBob42> Was gonna say you could explore both issues in parrallell, since the PixHawk commuity seems to be more Raspbian based you might have more luck on that front.
<noahwheeler> I'm running the 32 gig samsung
<PilotBob42> I can tell you that my Pi3 on Arch has been rock solid on connecting to wifi.
<noahwheeler> well like I said with Mate no problems so far ! What I really wanted to do was to use my phone as a wi-fi hotspot and ssh to the terminal with my phone in the field so I could run python from terminal
<PilotBob42> Sounds reasonable. totally geeky, but reasonable.
<noahwheeler> Away from my home pc . I try to add my phone as a wi-fi hotspot , and the whole system crashed
<noahwheeler> I lose ssh to phone , and pc ??
<PilotBob42> really? that's not what I'd expect. nothing unusual about your hotspot or mobile provider? No funky APNs or anything?
<noahwheeler> no but for some reason I set up the hotspot and the ubuntu mate won't even show it in the is -l /dev list
<noahwheeler> I need the hotspot so I can ssh the terminal , and run the python script away from home !
<noahwheeler> I don't know of any other way to start the python ?
<PilotBob42> *confused* why would you expect to see the hotspot in /dev???
<noahwheeler> unless I'm in my backyard with a laptop
<noahwheeler> not /dev wherever you can see all the wi-fi available I can't remeber the command I wrote it down somewhere guessing the one I entered was it
<PilotBob42> what kind of encryption on your hotspot WPA2? ow WEP
<noahwheeler> iwlist ??
<noahwheeler> yes WPA2
<PilotBob42> 2.4 or 5ghz?
<noahwheeler> either i set it to 5
<noahwheeler> or
<noahwheeler> If you watch the video you will see you have to start the script with python . The only way to do that with the raspberry pi on the drone is to ssh with a smartphone via wi-fi
<PilotBob42> Well, the hardware must be good for it otherwise it would never connect under Ubuntu Mate. I'd try configuring Raspbian to use your hotspot, but I'd make sure it was the first and only SSID it ever connected to.
<PilotBob42> If you've never connected to another SSID then your hotspot should be the only thing it autoconnects to
<noahwheeler> If you are not right beside your home pc with Raspian ??? I can't really fly an HMF u580 in the house ???
<PilotBob42> connect to you hotspot with the pi in your house, but only your hotspot. don't let it connect to your regular SSID
<PilotBob42> then take the setup mobile.
<PilotBob42> it should still connect to that hotspot SSID exclusively
<noahwheeler> Yes I agree with you ! that was my other question ???  How to add a second ssid without losing the whole works ?
<PilotBob42> somewhere along the way it's been given permission to connect to to open SSIDs. That's my best guess.
<noahwheeler> I tried to just run the mobile hotspot but couldn't ssh with the pc ?
<noahwheeler> I tried adding the mobile hotspot , and lost the whole works
<PilotBob42> And the hotspot let's you SSH when under Ubuntu Mate?
<noahwheeler> Ubuntu Mate can't find the hotspot yet ?
<noahwheeler> I just loaded it yesterday
<PilotBob42> Ah, so it's never worked under either?
<noahwheeler> no ! it worked with raspian but corrupted the interface ?
<PilotBob42> gotcha, but Ubuntu Mate has never connected to the hotspot succesfully? At least not yet?
<PilotBob42> I'm worried you phone isn't allowing SSH traffic to pass laterally amongst connected clients.
<noahwheeler> yeah so far it hasn't detected the hotspot
<noahwheeler> I was able to ssh with raspian and run the python in the terminal on my phone ! but lost ssh to the pc everytime ???
<noahwheeler> I'm not sure why ?
<PilotBob42> before going any further on the serial issue, I'd make sure Ubuntu Mate can connect to the hotspot and that you can SSH, Cuz if you can't then it's all for not anyway.
<noahwheeler> true
<PilotBob42> is your phone rooted?
<noahwheeler> So how can I get Mate to find the hotspot ?
<noahwheeler> no
<noahwheeler> I can root it though ! I've rooted Samsung before
<PilotBob42> you might be SOL here, carrier hotspot features aren't meant to allow this sort of thing by default. they only support client web browsing really. your phone has to pass the traffic laterally, it's got to be able to be a router for your clients
<noahwheeler> okay i will root it tomorrow
<PilotBob42> That alone won't be enough.
<noahwheeler> really ?
<PilotBob42> You pay your carrir for a hotspot feature on your phone right?
<noahwheeler> what do I have to do ?
<noahwheeler> yyes
<PilotBob42> Ok, so this is not for the faint of heart. If you brick your phone I'm not responsible... You have been warned... but...
<PilotBob42> you'll probably need some sort of third party firmware for it. Cyanogenmod, Lineage OS, or something else. that means wiping your phone of all info and starting over.
<noahwheeler> Yeah I'm listening
<PilotBob42> what phone is it?
<noahwheeler> Samsung Galaxy S8
<noahwheeler> Let's brick this phone
<noahwheeler> I love bricking
<PilotBob42> S8 or S8+?
<noahwheeler> just S8
<noahwheeler> I love cyonegenmod
<noahwheeler> Cyanogenmod
<PilotBob42> OK, here is a good forum on rooting and third party ROMs for the S8. The Lineage OS 14.1 thread is probably a good place to start.
<PilotBob42> https://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s8/development
<PilotBob42> Warning! you about to follow a rabbit hole that has no bottom! be preapred to spend days (if not weeks) learning all there is to know about this stuff!
<PilotBob42> And you'll (at a minimum) lose all data on your phone (and you may brick it) trying to do this.
<PilotBob42> but I think you'll find the build in tethering functionally in these ROMs unhindered as compared to your carrier's firmware.
<noahwheeler> so what will be the benefits ?
<noahwheeler> ahh!! I see
<noahwheeler> well I found the site ! Do you think the mate will find the hotspot ?
<PilotBob42> Not going to lie to you, you may go through all this trouble and still have the same problem. No guarantees.
<noahwheeler> I'm a geek gotta try it right ?
<PilotBob42> But I run a custom ROM on my devices and the carrier doesn't even know I can hotspot (let alone being able to restrict it)
<noahwheeler> So how do I start the root process been a long time
<noahwheeler> On the site all I see are thousands of decisions to try to make ?
<PilotBob42> It's different for every device and I'm not a Samsung guy, so I'm not familiar with it, but all the info is there on XDA for it and that community is HUGE. Reasearch the ROMs well and choose something stable (as this is your PHONE) and follow the directions in that thread.
<noahwheeler> you got a good starting point ?
<PilotBob42> Start with the ones marked "[ROM][STABLE]..."
<PilotBob42> OK, I'm off to bed. As a fellow pilot, I wish you luck in your endeavors!
<noahwheeler> Okay , I will be back tomorrow night to tell you how I did ! But we still have to connect pi to pixhawk ? with Mate ... Maybe in the meantime you could watch that video , and see what I have to do ? I will be looking for you tomorrow after work ...
<PilotBob42> okey, I'll try to get back on, but if the ROM makes your hotspot work then I suggest going back to Raspbian (perhaps using another SD card so you don't lose your place on Ubuntu Mate).
<noahwheeler> Okay sounds like a plan I will grab one on my way home 64 bit this time
<noahwheeler> 64 gig
<PilotBob42> Roger, good night
<noahwheeler> Roger that
<Daniel> Hello
<Guest58936> Im a new user and i need Help
<Guest58936> Can someone help me
<alkisg> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<alkisg> You ask and then you wait for answers, sometimes minutes some times even hours
<Guest58936> I need apps like Zipgenius and Steam , but i didn't finded the right download for Ubuntu
<diogenes_> Guest58936, afaik steam should be available.
<diogenes_> no clue about the other one.
<Faults> Yup, Steam is available in Boutique
<baimafeima> Hi I am wondering if someone can give me some tips on which file system to use on an external SSD drive
<baimafeima> should I go for NTFS or ext4?
<diogenes_> baimafeima, if you go with ext4, then it will not be detected on a windows machine.
<baimafeima> diogenes_, I know but I have also heard that ext4 can be problematic by writing log files onto the SSD, thereby potentially shortening its life span?
<diogenes_> baimafeima, I haven't switched to ssds as yed, don't really wanna trust my data to an ssd so, can't tell you for sure.
<diogenes_> yet*
<baimafeima> diogenes_, I see, is there a greater risk when using an external SSD for data storage as opposed to an HDD? I thought HDDs are less durable
<diogenes_> baimafeima, they are not less durable, you just have to learn how to use them right and they will serve you 10+ years, the problem with SSDs is that they can die instantly without a warning, unlike HDDs, When a HDD is about to die, it becomes slow and there you have a chance to backuo your data, not the case of SSDs
<diogenes_> besides, SSDs have limited write time, you can't forever write data and delete.
<baimafeima> diogenes_, I see, this is really good to know, now I have a thought...would it make sense to format my external SSD in such a way that I have two partitions, one NTFS and one ext4, and whenever I need to access one file in Windows I can copy it from ext4 to the NTFS partition or will this be problematic?
<diogenes_> baimafeima, first of all do experiments, make two partitions, write some random data on both (NTFS and ext4) try to attach it to different machines and see how that works.
<diogenes_> if it works fine, then copy your data on it.
<baimafeima> diogenes_, ok, will try that
<Khan> Hello, does anyone know whats going on with the still not disclosed Intel kernel bug? The webs I've read say it will force OS patching....
<sixwheeledbeast> Didn't even know about it. Another blunder on top of the management engine one.
<Khan> Up to 30% performance drop if this is patched. Affects Virtual Memory, it seems. But its hard to know since Intel hasn't say much
<seruser> ...
<baimafeima> I just tried to create a partition of 512 GB on my external SSD but it says error creating partition, failed to meet partition size...do I need to leave some empty unallocated space in order for it to work?
<baimafeima> when formatting the drive in disks, I selected MBR/DOS, should I have chosen "no partitioning" there?
<alkisg> baimafeima: are you using gparted to do that?
<sixwheeledbeast> how are you doing this?
<sixwheeledbeast> yeah ^
<baimafeima> I use gnome disks
<alkisg> Try gparted, personally I trust it more than gnome disks :)
<baimafeima> when formatting the external SSD drive which I only intend for data storage (films, pictures, data)...
<baimafeima> I get three options: format without partitioning, with MBR/DOS or GPT
<baimafeima> alkisg, I tried gparted but found it too complicated...not that disks is easier..
<alkisg> baimafeima: ok, try with gparted now and ask whatever questions you have about it usage
<alkisg> I'd go with mbr + a small vfat partition in case I want it bootable under uefi + an ntfs partition, if you're using windows that much
<baimafeima> alkisg, in case I only want it for data storage, it is safe to just go without MBR or GPT?
<alkisg> baimafeima: no, you need a partition table
<alkisg> GPT is the newer one, MBR is the older and most compatible one
<alkisg> So if for example at some point you want to plug it to some TV and watch movies, with MBR you have the best chances
<baimafeima> alkisg, would I need a partition table (I suppose that is what MBR or GPT is) when I only use it for data storage of my documents?
<alkisg> baimafeima: you need a partition table in any case, yes (except extreme cases which are not the normal)
<baimafeima> alkisg, I see...but still intuitively this sounds strange as I don't want to "boot" from the SSD
<alkisg> baimafeima: partition tables define the partition, they are not there for booting
<alkisg> So MBR says "I have 1 partition" or "I have 4 partitions, there"
<alkisg> It's been like that for the past 40 years :D
<baimafeima> alkisg, ah I see...when I compare gparted to disks...I see that my drive has 476 GB unallocated space
<baimafeima> in gnome disks it says 512...
<baimafeima> how am I supposed to know how to partition exactly so as to use the full available space for the partition?
<alkisg> The difference there is gigabytes =1.000.000.000 vs giBIbytes = 1024*1024*1024
<alkisg> Your disk is 512 GB or 476 GiB
<baimafeima> ah ok
<alkisg> If you see that "i" between, it's gibibytes, not gigabytes, i.e. binary counted
<baimafeima> thanks
<baimafeima> I want to try with gparted..
<baimafeima> as I always get an error with disks..
<baimafeima> alkisg, can you help me to create an ntfs partition? how would I do this best with gparted?
<alkisg> Go to the menu, create partition table, mbr, apply
<alkisg> Then create new partition, ntfs, apply
<alkisg> That's all
<baimafeima> i have the partition table now, selected msdos
<baimafeima> when creating the new partition, do I have to align to MiB, cylinder or none?
<baimafeima> it seems I have to select one of these three
<baimafeima> alkisg, and create as primary or extended partition?
<alkisg> baimafeima: use the defaults, they're best
<alkisg> The default is primary which is best as well
<baimafeima> alkisg, did all this just now, and now trying to access it in nautilus file manager but I get this error:
<baimafeima> unable to access 512 GB volume: no object for d-bus interface
<alkisg> baimafeima: do you see any errors in `dmesg`?
<baimafeima> alkisg, how can I find dmesg?
<alkisg> You run it in a terminal
<alkisg> With this command, you share it with us: dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999
<baimafeima> alkisg, https://hastebin.com/xiqisupaji
<baimafeima> can you see it?
<baimafeima> alkisg, not sure if it worked to upload it, otherwise I can copy it in here as the nc command doesn't work on my laptop
<Faults> Ärf... I try to switch Print Screen button so that Shutter takes screenshot instead Gnome Screenshot. I fail miserably, how I can do this?
<baimafeima> alkisg, do you know what could be the problem?
<baimafeima> I get two error messages when trying to access the drive, either unable to access or unable to unmount
<alkisg> baimafeima: did you close gparted before trying to access it?
<alkisg> For good measure, do a reboot
<baimafeima> alkisg, yes, I did
<baimafeima> alkisg, reboot of my laptop?
<alkisg> Yes, in case things were mounted while you were formatting etc
<baimafeima> alkisg, ok, will be back soon
<baimafeima> alkisg, rebooted and it was auto-mounted in nautilus this time, strange...wonder what was the case and hopefully the drive is okay
<baimafeima> alkisg, it looks like it is working, thanks for your help...the only question that remains it seems is that the unused drive now shows 512 GB unused, but 83 MB used space
<baimafeima> does the partition table need so much space?
<mizzu> hi guys can any1 please tell me how to install the squid client or an likely program
<alkisg> baimafeima: the 83 MB are part of the file system, map of free space etc
<alkisg> It's not related to the partititon table. The MBR is just 512 byes.
<alkisg> *bytes
<baimafeima> alkisg, then it sounds like all is good
<alkisg> Yup
<baimafeima> gparted actually worked while disks didn't..
<baimafeima> still not sure why, but I think I'll stick to gparted from now on
<alkisg> I trust gparted code more than all other formatting tools
<alkisg> It's more mature, takes care of more extreme cases etc
<baimafeima> alkisg, but it's also more complicated, or let's say with more options that are not explained
<alkisg> IMHO gnome-disks is more chaotic
<alkisg> It doesn't have the actions where I would expect them
<alkisg> gparted UI is well designed; of course if someone doesn't know what GPT or MBR is, he won't understand those menus anyway
<baimafeima> alkisg, yeah, I'm happy to learn this stuff though
<baimafeima> https://www.theregister.co.uk/2018/01/02/intel_cpu_design_flaw/
<baimafeima> what do you guys think about this?
<mate|14338> hola
<diogenes_> hola
<mizzu> guys
<mizzu> how to make andriod phones respond to my proxy rules cuz always they get on the internet through the applicaitons but browser is correctly of
<mizzu> off
<Faults> There might be other ways, but I have used AdGuard called Extension/Android App. You can configure DNS / DNSSEC + Proxys + AdBlocking for whole Android phone. App costs like 10$ for lifetime.
<chavalin> Hello world!
<y0sh> hello
<TaZeR> ubuntu says hello
<semitones_rex> hello :)
<semitones_rex> i know mate is supposed to automatically mount inserted sd cards and usb drives, but if it doesn't should I just manually mkdir /mount/foobar; mount /dev/sdb1 /media/foobar ?
<alkisg> semitones_rex: to mount as root, yes
<alkisg> To mount as the user, you use udisksctl mount -b /dev/sdb1
<alkisg> And it automatically makes the mount dir etc
<semitones_rex> thanks alkisg! that is what i was looking for
<alkisg> np
<alkisg> 2 helps so far :P
<Faults> You are ace! :D
<semitones_rex> 2 great helps!!!
<semitones_rex> i'm researching how to rsync if I want to make a backup that I can restore later. This is my command so far (i used a GUI to construct it choosing options that sounded good :) udisksctl mount -b /dev/sdb1
<semitones_rex> loool rsync -r -n -t -p -o -g -v --progress -l -H -D -s /media/patrick/boot /mnt/patpi2p1
<alkisg> Mounting as the user blocks the suid bit, so it's not good for ext4 backups
<alkisg> If it's just data, it's fine, if it's an installation of an OS, use sudo instead
<semitones_rex> it is an OS,so I will add sudo to that
<semitones_rex> but the other options are to make sure that it copies symlinks as symlinks, hard links as hard links, treats special files as special files, preserves permissions and ownership, etc etc etc.,
<semitones_rex> I think may need to add a --delete in there, unless it is already doing that with -D
<semitones_rex> I wonder if rsync -av --delete /src /dest is sufficient?
<semitones_rex> *sudo rsync -av --delete /src /dest
<semitones_rex> alkisg, does that ^ look sufficient to you?
<alkisg> semitones_rex: I'm using cp -a to clone OSes, not rsync. I think the rsync params I was using were something like -xaHA
<alkisg> It's been a long time since I read its man page though
<alkisg> In general I don't backup OSes frequently as I make sure I can reinstall them quite easily
<alkisg> E.g. I keep an apt command that reinstalls all the programs I need, I keep the /etc things I change...
<semitones_rex> alright. I was thinking rsync might be faster because it ignores files that have not changed?  -- that is a good idea, and I did keep a log of what I did when I installed this new system. So maybe I will just make this one backup, and if the SD card gets corrupted, restore that. And if it doesn't restore right, just reinstall and setup everything again. Maybe not deal with incremental backups :P
<daro2> hi, i am trying to install ubuntu-mate on a somewhat older (32bit) laptop and the machine seems to have got stuck at some point (the installer says 'target system is being configured' or something like that atm). anyhting I could do about that?
<sixwheeledbeast> I assume you are using the 32bit image?
<daro2> at least i assume so, yeah
<sixwheeledbeast> when you download it you need to download the 32bit iso ending in i386
<sixwheeledbeast> cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-mate/releases/16.04.3/release/ubuntu-mate-16.04.3-desktop-i386.iso
<noahwheeler> Okay I'm Back , and I can connect to mobile hotspot now . But when the raspberry pi connects to the mobile hotspot it changes the IP adress on the pi and when I try to ssh or remote desktop with the new adress ? connection refused everytime until I hook up a monitor , keyboard , and mouse . Restart and log back into the original wi-fi network then I can ssh with the pc or remote desktop with the pc ... But I did get the
<noahwheeler> hot spot connection ...
<noahwheeler> I didn't have to root the phone ! just change some settings . And I think I'm going to stick with the Ubuntu Mate
#ubuntu-mate 2018-01-04
<jakewrong> anyone know where to find info about ubuntu patches for mitigating todays kernel vulns?
<jakewrong> or is there a ppa to install a kernel with the patches already there?
<PilotBob42> howdy howdy
<noahwheeler> Hey pilot bob
<PilotBob42> any progress?
<noahwheeler> I was wondering about you
<noahwheeler> Yes
<noahwheeler> I was able to setup the hotspot after talking with Tmobile
<noahwheeler> Onto the Mate OS
<noahwheeler> But I still have a million problems
<PilotBob42> the laptop and pi are talking though on the hotspot?
<noahwheeler> #1 I switched the ttySo - to serial 1 , and the ttyAMA0 to serial 0
<noahwheeler> No
<noahwheeler> I can switch the wi-fi from home to hotspot
<noahwheeler> but only communicate with the pi on the home wi-fi?
<PilotBob42> well. yeah.
<noahwheeler> the hotspot changes the ip adress on the pi and is so far inaccesable
<noahwheeler> ???
<PilotBob42> well yeah.
<noahwheeler> I can remote desktop to pi with home wi-fi only .
<noahwheeler> no ssh
<PilotBob42> each SSID you connect to will give the pi a different address.
<PilotBob42> You need to be able to know the IP at the time it's connected to the hotspot.
<noahwheeler> okay that is what happened here ! yes the ip is 192.168.43.98
<noahwheeler> but I can't remote to the desktop with the ip ???
<noahwheeler> or ssh ?
<noahwheeler> or ssh with the phone
<noahwheeler> when connected to the home wi-fi the ip is 10.0.0.101 can connect everytime remote desktop , and acces my samba files but no ssh ?
<PilotBob42> Well, like I said yesterday, the hotspot might not even allow that sort of collateral traffic from two devices attached to it.
<noahwheeler> But there is only ever one device attached
<noahwheeler> either the phone , or the pc
<noahwheeler> never two at one time
<noahwheeler> oh I see what you are saying now !!!
<PilotBob42> and the Pi.
<noahwheeler> so if I hotspot ! I can't ssh with the pc
<noahwheeler> I get it unless I root the phone
<PilotBob42> well... maybe...
<PilotBob42> if the phone is the hotspot then it has to route the ssh traffic from the PC/laptop to the Pi
<PilotBob42> And I'm doubting the phones firmware is allowing that traffic to past
<noahwheeler> I thought if the pi used the hotspot for the connection it would act as it does with the pc connection  , but the hotspot connection is not the same ?
<noahwheeler> Well I talked to Tmobile and they said I should have no problem with this there is no encryption
<PilotBob42> ok good, then you just need to figure out what IP the Pi gets when it connects to the hotspot.
<noahwheeler> it has to be a networking thing ???
<PilotBob42> and that is the one you use from your laptop when away from home
<noahwheeler> or at home right ?
<noahwheeler> the wlan0 address is 192.168.43.98 but I can't connect to it with the desktop ? I don't know why ?
<PilotBob42> No, the Pi will get a different IP for each wireless network it attached too.
<PilotBob42> Have you checked that while it's connected to the hotspot?
<PilotBob42> Ok, you know how when you set up a new wifi connection in Windows it asks you if it's home, work or public right?
<PilotBob42> If you say public (and probably work) then then the devices connected laterally to the same wifi won't be able to talk to each other. It's a security thing to keep you safe
<PilotBob42> Either the Pi or the laptop (or both) are doing something like that when you are on your phone's hotspot.
<PilotBob42> hmm...
<PilotBob42> Anybody here have experience getting EDID to work with the NouVeau or Nvidia drivers?
<PilotBob42> hey there, where did I lose you?
<noahwheeler> I bet I lost you and have been typing to noone for a long time because I switched to the hotspot
<PilotBob42> lol
<noahwheeler> so I could get you the adress
<PilotBob42> I was saying (and I really think this is your issue):
<PilotBob42> you know how when you set up a new wifi connection in Windows it asks you if it's home, work or public right?
<noahwheeler> so back to it
<PilotBob42> If you say public (and probably work) then then the devices connected laterally to the same wifi won't be able to talk to each other. It's a security thing to keep you safe
<PilotBob42> Either the Pi or the laptop (or both) are doing something like that when you are on your phone's hotspot.
<noahwheeler>  the hotspot adress is the 192.168.43.98 , or .43.1
<noahwheeler> okay
<noahwheeler> How do I fix it so all are the same ?
<PilotBob42> Well, I'm gonna trust that Tmobile told you the truth and they aren't blocking the traffic, so that would leave either the Pi or the laptop thinking it's connected to a public wifi and fire-walling your attempts to talk laterally.
<noahwheeler> I can switch it in windows
<PilotBob42> The laptop is windows right?
<noahwheeler> yes
<noahwheeler> win 10
<PilotBob42> that's the easier one to check first
<noahwheeler> It's actually a gaming desktop I built
<noahwheeler> with a 4770 intel core i7
<PilotBob42> If you right click the wifi in the system tray and choose "Open Network and Internet setting"...
<noahwheeler> It's perfect for this project
<noahwheeler> okay
<noahwheeler> is set to private
<PilotBob42> You'll see "network status" and three icons below it representing the laptop the wifi and the internet...
<PilotBob42> ah, good...
<noahwheeler> set as metered connection is off
<PilotBob42> can you ping the pi from the command line while both are on the hotspot?
<noahwheeler> I'm not a computer programmer ! I can try but if I switch to hotspot I will lose the connection here again
<PilotBob42> didn't you say you had a laptop too? you can't take your desktop into the field...
<noahwheeler> okay so pc , and pi are on the hotspot at the same time ? correct ?
<PilotBob42> How are you getting here? on the Pi or the PC?
<noahwheeler> I have an Ubuntu 17.10 laptop but I havn't got it involved yet just the phone , and the pi , and the desktop
<noahwheeler> I'm here on the Pi
<noahwheeler> this is the pi
<noahwheeler> actually with monitor , keyboard, and mouse
<PilotBob42> So the Pi and the PC can talk to each other when on your home wifi, right?
<noahwheeler> connected to the drone on battery power
<PilotBob42> which is what you are on right now, right?
<noahwheeler> yes
<noahwheeler> only the pi right now !!!! I can remote desktop to the pi on this wi-fi though
<PilotBob42> I need to know if it says "private" when you have the Pi and PC on the phone hotspot... If it says "public" or "work" while you have everything connected to the hotspot then that's probably your problem.
<noahwheeler> okay I will be back shortly
<noahwheeler> It's set to private on the pc and personal on the pi
<PilotBob42> hmm... did you make note of the IPs of each while on the hotspot?
<noahwheeler> the IPV4 adress for the desktop while on the hotspot is !!!
<noahwheeler>  ready ?192.168.43.243
<PilotBob42> cool and the Pi?
<noahwheeler> the ip for the pi is 192.168.43.98
<PilotBob42> Ok, so while both are connected to the hotspot, from the PC try "ping 192.168.43.98"
<PilotBob42> And from the Pi try "ping 192.168.43.243"
<PilotBob42> do these from the command line on each.
<PilotBob42> And not the results...
<PilotBob42> *note the results
<noahwheeler> Okay I'm gonna lose you again I'll be back ! So I go to command promp and i ???
<PilotBob42> yup, command prompt on each
<PilotBob42> type the command as I put them in quotes (for each machine respectively)
<noahwheeler> just type ping 192 ?
<noahwheeler> okay
<PilotBob42> PC: "ping 192.168.43.98"
<PilotBob42> Pi: "ping 192.168.43.243"
<noahwheeler> okay got it
<noahwheeler> be back shortly
<PilotBob42> roger
<PilotBob42> what did ya get?
<noahwheeler> not so good results !
<PilotBob42> nothing but timeouts?
<noahwheeler> from windows sent=4 recieved=1 lost=3
<noahwheeler> (75%loss)
<noahwheeler> From Pi to windows 100% loss
<PilotBob42> oh wow, that was unexpected. I figured it would either be 0% or 100% both ways.
<noahwheeler> Destination host unreachable
<PilotBob42> well, you definetely have a network issue going here.
<PilotBob42> Either can't reach other or one or the other is deliberately blocking the traffic.
<noahwheeler> HMM
<noahwheeler> should I call Tmobile ?
<noahwheeler> Or Root the phone ?
<PilotBob42> well, I will say this. I wouldn't bother putting to much effort into troubleshooting this with the desktop if that is not the device you are going to be using in the field. I would try this with that Ubuntu laptop you mentioned as that is what really needs to work.
<PilotBob42> well, if Tmobile said they aren't blocking traffic in the phone then I would say trust that they are correct (so no need to root phone).
<noahwheeler> Okay so I need to start to program the laptop with the pi and figure on bringing it along for the field trip which is fine ! I was hoping just to hotspot with the phone and ssh with the phone to the pi and run the programm ???
<PilotBob42> I'd fire up that laptop, connect both it and the Pi to the hotspot. record the IPs and try the whole ping experiment again (with the new IPs). Cumbersome I know, but it's important to realize that your hotspot will probably give each a new IP quite frequently. So even if it works you need to get used to checking the IPs every time.
<PilotBob42> Well, nothing says you can't try it all from the comfort of your home, just use the hotspot and not the home wifi (and the laptop and not your PC).
<noahwheeler> Okay Pilotbob42 I'm going to fire up the Dell latitude E6400 running Ubuntu 17.10 , and make all the connections , and see what happens I will ping the adresses , and get back to you tomorrow , and let you know the results ... Tomorrow is going to be below zero here so I will do this , and get some rest for the chilling work day I will return tomorrow ... see you then
<PilotBob42> ok, good luck! I do think we've narrowed it down to a network issue. Hoping if it's linux to linux you'll get the result you're looking for. hope to cacth you tomorrow with good news.
<noahwheeler> Heck yeah !! see you tomorrow over , and out ...
<dantec> helloooo
<dantec> it took me 4 hours to find an OS that would work on an old laptop of mine
<dantec> And This one finally worked... Mint, Ubuntu and Fedora all didn't work
<mizzu> hi guys can i know how to cascade what i opened in the button menu bar
<Joe43SC> Hola
<diogenes_> hola
<qwerty_> opi;o;o
<qwerty_> heeey
<qwerty_> ,jj
<Faults> Why in earth VirtualBox is freezing Global menu? Any ideas?
<guest-cem7ps> hey
<guest-cem7ps> I would like some help
<xubuntu71w> interesting
<guest-cem7ps> I am using ubuntu mate skipped first installation and now I can not install the system, I am only running it via live session
<guest-cem7ps> And I can not find the option to install once session is opened!
<guest-cem7ps> Using it on raspberry pi 3 B
<guest-cem7ps> Any idea?
<diogenes_> guest-cem7ps, what do you mean "skipped first installation"?
<guest-ozh3en> Hey! Me again. I meant I closed the installation
<guest-ozh3en> and booted system
<diogenes_> then reboot again and it should be the way it was when you first booted.
<guest-ozh3en> no
<guest-ozh3en> it only opens live boot
<guest-ozh3en> I have tried this
<diogenes_> ok then in live boot should be the installer
<guest-ozh3en> where? I ve searched here
<guest-ozh3en> but did not find
<diogenes_> you searched where?
<guest-ozh3en> on live session, as you said
<guest-ozh3en> Could not find installer....
<diogenes_> but did you search in the menu?
<guest-ozh3en> yeah
<diogenes_> ok open a terminal
<guest-ozh3en> done
<diogenes_> run: ls /usr/bin | grep inst
<guest-ozh3en> output
<guest-ozh3en> desktop-file-install
<guest-ozh3en> dh_installxmlcatalogs
<guest-ozh3en> easy_install
<guest-ozh3en> easy_install3
<guest-ozh3en> ginstall-info
<guest-ozh3en> gst-install
<guest-ozh3en> gstreamer-codec-install
<guest-ozh3en> ideviceinstaller
<guest-ozh3en> install
<guest-ozh3en> install-info
<guest-ozh3en> install-printerdriver
<guest-ozh3en> instmodsh
<guest-ozh3en> session-installer
<diogenes_> maybe run: sudo -s install
<guest-ozh3en> don t know pass
<guest-ozh3en> sudo pass
<diogenes_> no password
<guest-ozh3en> is there a default for live session?
<diogenes_> just enter
<guest-ozh3en> sorry, try again
<guest-ozh3en> [sudo] password for guest-ozh3en:
<guest-ozh3en> Sorry, try again.
<guest-ozh3en> [sudo] password for guest-ozh3en:
<diogenes_> try su or sudo no clue, live should no have pswd
<guest-ozh3en> guest-ozh3en@ubuntu-mate:~$ su -s install
<guest-ozh3en> Password:
<guest-ozh3en> su: Authentication failure
<guest-ozh3en> guest-ozh3en@ubuntu-mate:~$ sudo -s install
<guest-ozh3en> [sudo] password for guest-ozh3en:
<guest-ozh3en> Sorry, try again.
<guest-ozh3en> [sudo] password for guest-ozh3en:
<guest-ozh3en> Sorry, try again.
<guest-ozh3en> [sudo] password for guest-ozh3en:
<guest-ozh3en> sudo: 3 incorrect password attempts
<diogenes_> try linux, ubuntu, mate, ubuntu-mate
<guest-ozh3en> none
<guest-ozh3en> ubuntu mate site would not have some clue?
<diogenes_> sudo -i
<diogenes_> try
<guest-ozh3en> guest-ozh3en@ubuntu-mate:~$ sudo -i
<guest-ozh3en> [sudo] password for guest-ozh3en:
<guest-ozh3en> Sorry, try again.
<guest-ozh3en> [sudo] password for guest-ozh3en:
<guest-ozh3en> i ve tried sudo su too
<guest-ozh3en> same shit
<diogenes_> I mean sudo -i install and enteer
<guest-ozh3en> sudo -i install
<guest-ozh3en> [sudo] password for guest-ozh3en:
<diogenes_> enter
<guest-ozh3en> guest-ozh3en@ubuntu-mate:~$ sudo -i install
<guest-ozh3en> [sudo] password for guest-ozh3en:
<guest-ozh3en> Sorry, try again.
<guest-ozh3en> [sudo] password for guest-ozh3en
<diogenes_> ok press ctrl+alt+F1-6 just type ubuntu-mate and hit enter twice
<guest-ozh3en> sudo -i install
<guest-ozh3en> [sudo] password for guest-ozh3en:
<guest-ozh3en> Sorry, try again.
<guest-ozh3en> [sudo] password for guest-ozh3en:
<guest-ozh3en> Sorry, try again.
<guest-ozh3en> [sudo] password for guest-ozh3en:
<guest-ozh3en> sudo: 3 incorrect password attempts
<guest-ozh3en> guest-ozh3en@ubuntu-mate:~$
<diogenes_> ^^
<diogenes_> look up
<guest-ozh3en> fuck, my keyboard does not contain F1 - F6
<guest-ozh3en> Using a BT one
<diogenes_> i meant f1
<guest-ozh3en> I know
<diogenes_> ok you might try burning the pendrive again
<guest-ozh3en> or maybe login with ubuntu-mate user on grpical
<guest-ozh3en> graphical interface
<guest-ozh3en> I ve seen here at forum
<guest-ozh3en> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2367455&page=2
<guest-ozh3en> gonna try this, bye
<diogenes_> ok
#ubuntu-mate 2018-01-05
<PilotBob42> Does anyone here have any experience with getting EDID to work with the Nvidia drivers?
<PilotBob42> Is anyone logged in here actually looking at the screen?
<skinny-boy> hola
<diogenes_> hola
<TaZeR> ubuntu-mate has become a part of me now
<aslan38> hi
<diogenes_> hi
<aslan38> i have a question can u help me?
<diogenes_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<aslan38> i am trying to set up my new graphics card it runs and the i have a pic(the Hdmi cable is connected to the graphics card. But it seems like the Pc is running on the intergrated graphics card. Where can i look up if the new one is running properly?
<diogenes_> run: lspci -nnk | grep VGA -A3 | nc termbin.com 9999
<diogenes_> also pastebin the output of: inxi -Fxrc0
<aslan38> Graphics:  Card: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD/ATI] Device 67df bus-ID: 01:00.0
<aslan38>            Display Server: X.Org 1.19.3 drivers: ati,amdgpu (unloaded: fbdev,ves
<diogenes_> don't paste here
<diogenes_> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<aslan38> ohh ok sry im new to it
<aslan38> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26325822/
<mate|4639> hi there
<diogenes_> aslan38,  pastebin the output of: inxi -Fxrc0
<aslan38> i dont know if there are some sensitive informations
<david__> Buenos dias
<david__> Alguien que hable español
<diogenes_> david__,
<diogenes_> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<david__> !en
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu IRC channels are English only.  For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<diogenes_> hehe
<david__> diogenes_, I write what I'm using in ubuntu 16.04 mate
<david__> diogenes_, I am communicating thanks to https://translate.google.com/
<david__>  «_apt». - pkgAcquire::Run (13: Permiso denegado)
<esteban_> buenas
<EastTexas> Mate vs GNOME 3 for Web/Graphic Designer?
<EastTexas> Anyone here?
<sixwheeledbeast> I would think most people here would say MATE
<EastTexas> Thanks 8)
<EastTexas> I know it's a MATE channel, but some DE work better than others for some things.
<EastTexas> I forgot to say I'm using G3, it's ok.  Tried Xfce on Fedora -- something went south when I installed the GNOME Software center - Terminal & dnfgragora updater died...
<EastTexas> dnf updater - dnfdragora
#ubuntu-mate 2018-01-06
<pyton168> hi i'm a mate new user someone of you know how to set a password for open the terminal whitout use the users ???
<EastTexas> use your admin password
<pyton168> thanks but how ? my brother use the terminal of my pc for stupid thing and i want lock it
<EastTexas> setup a guest account and DON'T let them install or change anything or maybe let'em save a word doc.  I don't have that problem I'm the only user ;)
<pyton168> thank you so much for your help...
<EastTexas> I'm a noob too since March, gone Linux ONLY 8)
<EastTexas> Is there a firefox Q version that doesn't have Pocket built-in?  Just make it slim and fast get rid of ant-track bloat because I use uMatrix & uBlock Origin + more.
<EastTexas> anyone here?
<Guest58089> im not sure how to find out what my graphics board(mb) is
<zer0ne01> well...
<ricky_> ricky_seven
<Guest58720> nick/ricky_seven
<ricky_seven> until what year is the LTS verion kept updated?
<TaZeR> 5 years since release
#ubuntu-mate 2018-01-07
<mate|85587> gdebi doesnt work
<alexey_> Hi all. I see patches for Meltdown&Spectre will be available for Ubuntu 16.04 LTS for Linux 4.4. Is it means if I have Linux 4.10.x x86_64 I cant use this patch?
<alexey_> Thx for answers.
<sixwheeledbeast> I believe it will be released just for 3.13, 4.4 and 4.13 on 9 Jan
<sixwheeledbeast> 4.10 kernel was the latest available for Zesty which is EOL. You should ideally be using 4.13 Kernel if you need something later than 4.4 provided with Xenial.
<marlon_> hello
<kk_> 0008
<kk_> my display looks very large
<kk_> hw do i customize it?
<mate|4831> Just loaded mate and the tweek function does not work?  is this common?
<usrshv> hi! How can i set the fan (in laptop) to be always at max speed?
<diogenes_> usrshv, why?
<usrshv> diogenes_ because the laptop is about 79 C, every time i playing 0AD.
<diogenes_> it's inevitable, your fan is autoadjusting to the cpu/gpu temp.
<diogenes_> you could check in bios.
<usrshv> I were find nothing in bios.. there is really no way?
<diogenes_> usrshv, maybe you could reboot and sometimes fans start running in full power after reboot.
<mate|4831> any ideas why tweek does not work?
<diogenes_> usrshv, read: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/fan_speed_control
<usrshv> Just lm-sensors says that critical temp is 85, high is 80. And i hear fans at maximum (loudly) only at start of the system. Worse thing - lm-sensors not see my fan!
<usrshv> diogenes_ thanks for link, also!
<diogenes_> usrshv, it's high time for you to clean pc and replace thermal past
<Ulsterman> Loaded a new copy of mate on a clean ubuntu and tweak will not work?  Any ideas
<usrshv> diogenes_ ... I only say, that windows worked good. So i, of course, will check for cleaning. But not until i hear fan LOUD again. Fan work slow - that is a trouble. Always slow, even under load. Thanks!
<mate|58419> Hi
<mate|58419> someone is there?
<mate|58419> I'm fairly new in bash scripting, could anyone suggest what is the best way to go through and make it work?
<Guest28350> help
<swift110> hey all
